# Russians everywhere?



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi!

We want to find our new homw where there is not so many russians living. Which areas are most affected?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

They say that there are 30,000 Russians living in Limassol. These seem to be mainly business people and their families.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> 
> We want to find our new homw where there is not so many russians living. Which areas are most affected?


The most Russians are in the Universal area of Paphos and also Limassol is very popular with the Russians.
The villages outside Paphos have fewer Russians.

Veronica


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

With regards to Limassol it's simple - The rich areas. Anywhere north of the highway upto the four seasons hotel turning and any private complex by the beach.

I'm not sure what your concern about them is though, I have relatives living in an area surrounded by Russians but they are no problem, a lot of them only come for a few months a year in any case.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

True, they are not a problem. They contribute to the economy, keep themselves to themselves mostly and are generally well accepted in Cyprus.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are a lot of Russians in Spain too! Not quite as many as there are Brits..... YET, but they certainly are contributing to the economy and the multiculturalism

Jo xxx


----------



## londongdb (Jan 8, 2011)

What's the issue with Russians in Cyprus? Always found them to be well-mannered and keep themselves to themselves (when dry).


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I totally agree, they are not a problem and quite likeable actually. Well the ones in Limassol anyway.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know several Russians who work for companies we deal with and I have always f ound them polite, friendly and hard working.
I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Toxan said:


> True, they are not a problem. They contribute to the economy, keep themselves to themselves mostly and are generally well accepted in Cyprus.



Hopefully noone took it as I dont like Russians. I am married to one and it is her proposal that we live not to close. During our stay now in Limassol I am sure that 95% of the guests on the hotel were Russians. I was quite alone not to be together with the staff, which btw many of the also spoke russian


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

That will teach you to stay at the Four Seasons


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anders I am sure that when you move over here you will find that you will naturally make many Russian friends as well as British, Germans Swedes, Dutch and any other nationality you care to name as well as Cypriots.
We have good friends from all over the world. Because there is such a wide range of nationalities here it is inevitable that you meet many people from many different countries. It is one of the things we like about living here. 
Although I have lived in many different countries in the past, my husband had never lived anywhere but North Yorkshire until we came here and he is loving the experience of meeting so many people from other parts of the world.
So far we don't have any Swedes in our circle of friends, maybe that will be rectified very soon

Veronica


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

my nextdoor-neighbour is supposively russian, tho my landlord says he hasn't been there in the last 9 years 
no idea what it is with these russians why they are so rich that they can leave a property behind and not bother renting it out, the place I stayed in before in central paphos I also had russian neighbours and I got the impression that all of the cars in the parking-lot (which all looked brand new) was owned by that same family and from what I can tell they didn't seem to leave the house for any work during the days.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are a lot of stories about where the Russians got there money from, but just take a look at 2 football clubs in the UK, Chelsea and Arsenal. They both have a massive Russian influence there, but nobody asks where they got there money from.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

I understand that some people have reservations about people, not from Russia itself, but from other nations that were part of the old USSR?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There is a problem with the economy, so people from those countries are the first to feel the pinch. Many are returning to their country, moving on and some are turning to crime.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Anders I am sure that when you move over here you will find that you will naturally make many Russian friends as well as British, Germans Swedes, Dutch and any other nationality you care to name as well as Cypriots.
> We have good friends from all over the world. Because there is such a wide range of nationalities here it is inevitable that you meet many people from many different countries. It is one of the things we like about living here.
> Although I have lived in many different countries in the past, my husband had never lived anywhere but North Yorkshire until we came here and he is loving the experience of meeting so many people from other parts of the world.
> So far we don't have any Swedes in our circle of friends, maybe that will be rectified very soon
> ...


That's what I love about places like Cyprus. Here in Ireland we got used to having friends from different countries and it's great that's the same in Cyprus too.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Russains are cool because all of the Cypriots are scared p00pl3ss of them lol


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

No, not scared of them, just do not ask too many pertinent questions, and you will get on fine with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

why are cypriots scared of russians?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes zeeb0, why in your opinion do you think I'm scared of Russians?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

I think that Russians have a reputation, well grounded sometimes to not be the most diplomatic and sensitive to deal with in business. That is one of the reasons.

And fact is that the Russian mob is the biggest in Greece. Responsible for all the girl trafficing. Next comes the Albanians.

And of course all stories about the Oligarks dont make the picture better. Fact is they got theire money bu using the fact that no laws prevented them from robbing the russian people on most of its assets

And Russia has not done much to get it back. Except from the Yukon owner Chodorowski. But he made the mistake to criticise Putin and that will cost him 15 years in jail and all money gone

I am married to a russian woman my self and we have a lot of normal russian friends. And they are greate


Anders


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey i wasn't suggesting that you are personally scared.. All of my work colleagues (Cypriot) have given me the following advice:

"If you crash your car into a Cypriot call Malaka or If English tell him to F-off, If it is a Russian you say 'sorry sir' and get away as fast as you can.."


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

zeeb0, sorry dude but have to disagree, not sure what kind of Russians your friends have been hearing about or had the misfortune to meet but growing up with Russians in Cyprus that's not the impression they give at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

There is bad apples between us all. Brits, Swedes, Germans, etc


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Very true Anders. No one nationality or race is all good or all bad. Some maybe have more bad apples than others but every nationality has its share of good people.
As I have already said I know several russians and they are all nice people. Luckily I havn't come across any bad ones (yet)

Yes it is true that there are some powerful bad Russians but on the whole the gangs etc only bother you if you bother them. Limassol has its share of Russian drug dealers etc and according to a contact of ours in the drug squad the majority of violence in Limassol is gang against gang. The normal person rarely has any problems with these people.
It is no different to any other big city anywhere in the world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Ofc you are right. We have also a lot of russian friends and there is no problem. 

During my time on Tenerife I met a lot of bad Brits. It seemed that all businessmen that made bad home moved to Tenerife. On of them was John Palmer, a name I think is well known for many of you. When I was there he was put in jail for fraud in the timeshare business. I think he was the biggest of them all


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are plenty of the same type here also unfortunately. Certain people who I will not name who worked with John Palmer are working here and have almost bankrupted a very reuptable developer by persuading them to go into the timeshare business and ripping them off as well as the innocents who get caught by them.
There were also some Brits in the real estate business who ripped of fellow Brits to t he tune of over 3 million then fled the island and are now working in Dubai doing the same thing. Ian Beaumont is the main culprit. You can google him.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The Russians in Limassol behave themselves and the people in general do not know if there are problems between, it gets sorted Russian - Russian. There are a couple of developments on the Limassol coast road, one will be 17 floors high, with apartments costing over a million each. The Russians will just snap these up!


----------

